# jewel cichlid



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok since i have made up my mind about what to put in my 30 gallon (im gonna move the fish from my 20 gallon so empty 20 gallon)my mom said she would put me in a shark tank if i changed my mind again*shark chase. so i want to keep it simple a jewel cichlid and an albino bristle nose pleco and by the way it is planted and a 20 gallon filter and a 10 gallon filter :fish-in-bowl: 
brian c


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

like i have said before i dont care what it is if you own these or even know about them just get the ball rolling please not to be rude or anything:fish-in-bowl:
brian c


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

*c/p* over 60 views come on just get the ball rolling im not getting any younger


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Should work fine. Jewels are ok fish until they breed then not much is safe around them, but a single one should be fine.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks for the reply but a little late. i changed my mind i dont want 1 aggressive cichlid i want several calm ones. im thinking 1 african butterfly cichlid 1 agassizs dwarf cichlid 1 checker board cichlid 1 dwarf flag cichlid 1 keyhole cichlid 1 sajica cichlid and 1 panamanian yellow cichlid and going to be planted with 2 20 gallon filters.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

In a 20 gallon? Crazy over stocking! EDIT Checked aqadvisor and they say only 113% stocking, which is over stocked but some of mine are as bad so good luck.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

no no that was ideas from my book tropical freshwater aquarium fish from a to z.but im sticking with my original stocking but could i add a school of zebra danios a school of size of six you know what aqadvisor says i can have twelve zebra danios yay! but could i add a snail or two mystery snails to be exact, but if i want two snails i have to make the zebra danios numbers go down to ten but thats the price for a cleaning crew i guess.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

*c/p*wow over 150 views


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It may work but the danios may become supper, best chance is leaving the jewel out til everything else has accustomed itself to your tank.
Patience I'm not on as much as I would like to be. Nothing (good) happens fast in aquariums. Google the combination and see what others have experienced.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

brian c said:


> *c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p* COME ON! OVER 150 VIEWS AND ONLY 6 REPLIED AND 4 OF THEM WERE ME!!!!! i dont got time for this. i may just abandon this forum if i dont get replies soon.


You need to learn some patience. Not everyone is on here as much as you. Most people have other lives besides forums.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

susankat im gonna let that life thing slide for now and dalfred yeah ok ill google. man google is awesome if i didnt have it i would have trouble with home work. but only a week or so of summer left wah wah!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww*sh he will EAT MY DANIOS! if i put him with them so now im looking for something else for him. oh wait i think i found something mollies on aqadvisor it says i can have 5. but im gonna let them growout in my 30 gallon tank. but 1 question can a jewel cichlid eat a mystery snail?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Mine don't bother nerite or MTS, but have never kept a mystery snail.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh, really never a mystery snail they are awesome only grow to 1-2 inch depending on male or female and they dont cost that much


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Brian, you should really look at lowering your fish population. Aqua Advisor is a decent tool but isn't the Holy Bible of the fish world. The fewer fish in the tank, the better. I know many people who keep a single betta in a ten gallon.

If you overcrowd your tank you risk deaths due to stress, infighting, and stunted growth.


----------

